# Lidl-What are they like to work for?



## remey (25 Nov 2010)

Hi,

There is an old thread on AAM about this but its locked. I am looking for more up to date information on what Lidl are like to work for.
My husband is attending an assessment centre tomorrow for a District Manager role. He is very keen to get back to work and will gladly take the job if offered it. 

I've read old threads saying they are slave drivers, anyone have actual experience with them? He will do whatever hours are necessary, I think he would be very good at the job. I'm just wondering if I'd be a Lidl widow

Thanks


----------



## micmclo (25 Nov 2010)

Say goodbye to your husband, widow is right

Ah no, that isn't nice at all, only messing 
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2054960661

Another website but here is some reading for you. Starts in 2006 but it's still getting updated, even this month
General consensus is it's hell on earth.

But a job is a job I suppose, will do for a year or two.


----------



## Bob_tg (25 Nov 2010)

A friend of a friend of mine is a manager who regularly has to work til 4am doing stock counts.  Tough to work for but good payers, I believe.  However, I concur with the other poster - give it a go for as long as you can handle it.


----------



## Marietta (25 Nov 2010)

the manager in my local Lidl dosen't appear to be too stressed out.


----------

